# fluted router bits



## RickBranch (Dec 9, 2005)

I had a chance to see a show on making decorative designs in wood with a router by using a fluted router bit with a bushing.... does anyone have a source on such items as the bits and templates?


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

For router bits, check out http://www.mlcswoodworking.com . Good quality and price with free shipping. Guide bushings I would recommend the 1.5" diameter and they are available at www.oak-park.com or www.leevalley.com .


----------

